# E60 M5 Galore!!!



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Check out all these pictures of M5s. I am assuming these are from the automotive press day in Germany. I freaking love this car...

WAY more pictures at http://news.auto.cz/?article=2305
Too bad it is in Slovak 

Notice how all the cars are licensed M-MM-5XXX. Pretty cool.

FrenchBoy


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

:supdude: :bow: 
Seen this one before, but that is wall paper worthy if it were just a bit bigger.


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the link! Awesome pics.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Sweet pics!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Desertnate said:


> Seen this one before, but that is wall paper worthy if it were just a bit bigger.


I have it in XXL.

PM me your email addy.


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

Loving the M family :thumbup:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

That's a LOT of money in those pictures! :yikes:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Desertnate said:


>


I just messed my pants in a good way


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

Call me a non-traditionalist,but I think that the E60 looks the best out of those 4 cars. :eeps:


----------



## Moolji (Jun 25, 2003)

Warot said:


> Call me a non-traditionalist,but I think that the E60 looks the best out of those 4 cars. :eeps:


Non-Traditionalist!!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Warot said:


> Call me a non-traditionalist,but I think that the E60 looks the best out of those 4 cars. :eeps:


i think it's flat out hot compared to the others.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

The red one is my favorte. (And not incidentally, probably the only one i can afford.  )


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> i think it's flat out hot compared to the others.


I am with you man. I love the face-on look with the angel eyes on. It's just mean :thumbup:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

I'll go on record as the dissenting opinion and say that if I had to choose just one, I'd take the E28 :ducksandtakescover:


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

Did I die and end up in heaven? :wow:
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=40361&stc=1>


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

And how's this one for a shot?
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=40362>


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Warot said:


> And how's this one for a shot?
> <img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=40362>


Almost tempting. Thank goodness I can't afford one, so it's not an issue. :rofl:


----------



## songziou (Feb 24, 2004)

The engine performance is perfect mated with 7g tranny. But the look still scares me


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Warot said:


> And how's this one for a shot?


Nice!! I have my new background image


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

*No foglights*

Best thing about the M5? No foglights.....maybe it's a new trend! Don't let my sig fool you, I hate posers who constantly run their foglights. So ignorant.


----------

